# Shinko electric motor 'SY T-81'



## eesakiwi (Apr 22, 2009)

I brought a electric motor last week for US$33 with the intention of making a electric car with it.

Its a 'Shinko electric company' motor.
Its tag says
'3FBRE 18-TF drive system'
& 'SY T-81'
& 'Manufacturing no 1F2973'
Its rated at 48 Volts DC, theres 4 power cables coming out of it.
Its got 4 carbon brushes in it.
Theres a paper 'sticky tag' missing.
Theres a braking system on one end & the output shaft is about 24mm Dia.

Its dimensions are 205 mmDia & 300mm long (not including shaft or brake)
& weighs, wait for it.. about 51Kg! or 110Lbs?

I'm guessing its a Forklift or a Overhead crane motor.
Theres a mention of a Shinko motor here but its a different model.

From what I have read its adaquite for a smallish electric car.
Which is fine for me, I don't have a car body yet & what my intention to use is a 1986 Toyota MR2 body, or something similar (2 doors, 2 seats & limited storage).
Here in NZ everythings close & a trip of 200km is about as much as I'd expect to do.
I live close to the town centre & it took me 45 mins to walk home carrying the 51Kg electric motor ON MY BACK!


----------

